# Good all round build



## Marius1988 (26/2/16)

Hi Guys hope you can help I want to do a build that will give me the best flavor and massive clouds is this possible and what will I need to get ? Price I'm not to worried about as long as I don't need to import anything.

Thanks


----------



## NewOobY (26/2/16)

hey dude, in my opinion claptons are really good. You can buy different types of claptons from all over the place. Possibly try various types of claptons e.g. fused claptons, alien wire etc. These days you get pre-rolled coils as well as wire spools of the types of wires I mentioned. Happy CUD hunting and please don't forget to post picks of your build to feed my need for vape porn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/2/16)

Hi there, are you looking at a normal tank or dripper?

Like NeWoObY stated, if you want big clouds and great flavour look at the comp wires, clapton or something like the above which was mentioned will have you blowing massive clouds in no time.


----------



## Marius1988 (26/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Hi there, are you looking at a normal tank or dripper?
> 
> Like NeWoObY stated, if you want big clouds and great flavour look at the comp wires, clapton or something like the above which was mentioned will have you blowing massive clouds in no time.


Either works for me I'm literally just looking for a build that will do everything I want.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

For great flavour, good vapour production and fast ramp up time try a 4/3 wrap 3mm ID twisted 26g SS single coil build


----------



## CloudmanJHB (26/2/16)

Maybe someone can guide us here, we need a deck with good hole size, my TFV4 and Crius holes are too small for most comp wire.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

The TFV4's deck is good for me although i generally dont use any wire thicker than 24g. Twisted 26g fits perfectly


----------



## Marius1988 (26/2/16)

OK the coil itself is good help but also need to know what mods,tanks the whole system.So basically I want to build a whole thing from scratch.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Marius1988 said:


> OK the coil itself is good help but also what mods,tanks the whole system.So basically I want to build a whole system from scratch.


Ooooh okay.. I like my TFV4 for single builds and my Bellus for dual builds both at between 40w and 60w depending on the joose. I'm running a Koopor plus. The Kbox 200w looks pretty neat (i may have to acquire this) All the mods that have come out recently look good so i dont think you'll go wrong with any decision you make. I would recommend buying something the pushes out 100w+ though...you may need the extra power for bigger builds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

There's loads of great gear out there.... too much for my wallet to handle


----------



## Marius1988 (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> There's loads of great gear out there.... too much for my wallet to handle


Everyone has that problem lol thats why I made this thread so I buy best for what I want first time.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Everyone has that problem lol thats why I made this thread so I buy best for what I want first time.


The problem is that there is no "best" there is only best right now  tastes change and there is always the "i want that new shiny piece of gear" factor... it never ends!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius1988 (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> The problem is that there is no "best" there is only best right now  tastes change and there is always the "i want that new shiny piece of gear" factor... it never ends!


Sad but true


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

Yep! I splashed out on that KBox 200W and love it! But that Cuboid still looks enticing. It's always going to be wanting what you don't have.


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/16)

Marius1988 said:


> Hi Guys hope you can help I want to do a build that will give me the best flavor and massive clouds is this possible and what will I need to get ? Price I'm not to worried about as long as I don't need to import anything.
> 
> Thanks



If budget isn't a concern I would recommend the following:

Griffin RTA
Phenotype - L RDA
Reauleux DNA 200 or Vaporshark DNA 200 (which is lighter and more pocket friendly)

If you're going for the Reauleux, then you're also going to have to buy a battery charger. I would recommend the Efest LUC 6 Bay Charger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Won't the DNA200 be a little complicated for a first time vaper? It's a killer mod but it does take some setting up... maybe the RX200 first?



Yiannaki said:


> If budget isn't a concern I would recommend the following:
> 
> Griffin RTA
> Phenotype - L RDA
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Won't the DNA200 be a little complicated for a first time vaper? It's a killer mod but it does take some setting up... maybe the RX200 first?


It's only going to require tinkering for SS really.

Works fine out the box with kanthal and nickel


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> It's only going to require tinkering for SS really.
> 
> Works fine out the box with kanthal and nickel


Fair enough  i almost exclusively build with SS these days so my thought process automatically went there.


----------



## theyettie (26/2/16)

Griffin RTA is great and I'd go for a Velocity RDA if I were you. Mod wise I'd go for the Joyetech Cuboid (mentioned somewhere up here). The velocity's post holes can take just about any wire you can think of.


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> Fair enough  i almost exclusively build with SS these days so my thought process automatically went there.


Nice bud. I just can't find a SS setup that's to my liking. So I'm sticking with kanthal and mostly nickel


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

My Koopor 200w however works great with SS straight out the box

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice bud. I just can't find a SS setup that's to my liking. So I'm sticking with kanthal and mostly nickel


I didn't like it initially but after i tried a twisted build i never looked back


----------

